# High-quality photo printer



## Rhys (Mar 13, 2008)

We're looking for a high-quality photo printer. Cost is not necessarily an object as it is a business expense.

We had a look in Sams and saw the HP 7250 which looked interesting. Our experience with HP and Canon is that Canon eventually gives up printing clearly and starts printing lines across everything despite repeated print-head cleaning operations and full ink cartridges. HP (the C4240) worked well for a year or so and then started tearing up photo paper and not printing well. In fact it now only works on plain paper. The Canon i560 we have has begun not to feed well unless we use plain paper now - as well as the lines issue. We had an Epson a long time ago that also developed a feed problem and prior to that a Citizen. We also went through some Lexmark or other that died fairly soon after purchase.

So... What we need is a printer that:
1. Will print high-quality borderless prints on photo paper.
2. Uses separate ink cartridges for each individual colour.
3. Works well with generic ink (preferably with refillable ink tanks).
4. Works well with generic paper.
5. Works well with a variety of paper thicknesses.
6. Prints documents nicely.

Large format printing would be nice but is not very important as we can contract out for that. The use this printer would be put to is quick prints and portfolio work where the time delay in ordering is too much delay.

Today as an example, the i560 ruined paper because it started printing lines over everything. The C4240 was out of ink so we rushed out and replaced the ink then found it tore the photo paper and when it wasn't doing that, it wasn't fully ejecting the paper and messing up the print on the trailing edge.

Both printers are headed for the trash as soon as we get a realistic replacement. 

Any suggestions as to what would be good to look at?


----------



## D-50 (Mar 13, 2008)

Look into Epson printers I use the R1800 and find it prints great photos.  The issue you are going to run into though is most photo printers including high quality printers are not made for commercial volumes.  The R1800 is a great printer if your using it an average amount however I have heard that when used for high volume printing it will break down.  I think your going to have to look into commercial high volume printers which are gong to cost more than a high quality low volume printer.


----------



## Rhys (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not really intended for high-volume work, just for work where time is of the essence such as a quickie portfolio adjustment. I was caught short because I needed a fresh portfolio set and both printers crapped on me at the same time.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 13, 2008)

Michael Reichmann over at The Luminous Landscape, reviews a fair number of printers.  You might find some good infor there.


----------



## Rhys (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks to me like most of the photo printers are very much the same. I'm trying to decide whether to pay more for a printer that'll last several years or just get a cheapie each year and just write it off against tax each year. The Epson R380 looks pretty good as a cheapie.


----------



## Rhys (Mar 13, 2008)

I have just returned from Best Buy and now have an Epson CX9400 Fax/copier/printer with 4 ink cartridges using Durabright ink. I've seen my in-laws Epson and been impressed by the quality. There wasn't much to choose between them at $80 - $150. I got the most expensive as it was probably the best of the 4. Canon had an interesting little Pixma printer but I think it was more portable than desktop.


----------



## atp_design (Mar 13, 2008)

HP make some very nice hi resolution printers and as stated above Epsom do too. I have extensive experience with HP so i can comment on them but i know like everything there is always a better one out there.
Look for printers that use UV stable ink.
Printers that can take thicker stock and a faster RIP software helps. Networkability and remember the consumption of ink vs print output = cost.


----------



## skipper34 (Mar 13, 2008)

D-50 said:


> Look into Epson printers I use the R1800 and find it prints great photos. The issue you are going to run into though is most photo printers including high quality printers are not made for commercial volumes. The R1800 is a great printer if your using it an average amount however I have heard that when used for high volume printing it will break down. I think your going to have to look into commercial high volume printers which are gong to cost more than a high quality low volume printer.


 
I have run as many as 100 8 x 10 prints per day through the R1800 with no ill effects whatsoever.  The rumor about printer breakdown does not apply to the R1800.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 14, 2008)

Epson Stylus R1800 wide format printer is the one to get.  It prints photos beautifully.  I have to do head cleanings every so often, and it uses some ink, but then it prints awesome again after that.  Its a great printer for professional photos on premium glossy and luster photo paper, and laminates with a gloss coating also.


----------



## ksm (Mar 18, 2008)

I also use EPSON R1800. Great Printer but I'm not sure they are still making it. Kinda sucks because as soon as I bought mine they came out with the replacemrnt R1900, with upgraded inks. Oh well still love the R1800. You can probably still find it for half the cost since the R1900 came out.


----------



## skipper34 (Mar 18, 2008)

ksm said:


> I also use EPSON R1800. Great Printer but I'm not sure they are still making it. Kinda sucks because as soon as I bought mine they came out with the replacemrnt R1900, with upgraded inks. Oh well still love the R1800. You can probably still find it for half the cost since the R1900 came out.


 
You can still get the R1800 from B&H.


----------



## PaulBennett (Jun 5, 2008)

You didn't mention size but if 8x10 is adequate, check the hp*5400*dn which prints both sides, uses 4 *extra large* cartridges, and although not touted as a photo printer, uses their vivid ink doing a fantastic job on photo paper.  I got mine for $100 with all the instant rebates.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 5, 2008)

I just had a gripe about my Epson CX9400 Fax with an Epson rep. Who knows what'll happen as a result. I'm not keen that it won't network as I was informed it would and not keen that it won't do b/w only when the magenta is out. It won't do anything even if magenta is not called for. I have had problems with Epson crap before and had hoped they had improved. Obviously not so I'm buying anything but Epson from now on.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 5, 2008)

If time is of the essence and cost is not, dye sub is absolutely the way to go.


----------

